
Cloudflare has stopped API support for cf/ga/gq/ml/tk domains - gramakri
https://community.cloudflare.com/t/unable-to-update-ddns-using-api-for-some-tlds/167228/11
======
gramakri
I use a cf domain on cloudflare for testing purposes and just got this
response via the cloudflare API:

``` You cannot use this API for domains with a .cf, .ga, .gq, .ml, or .tk TLD
(top-level domain). To configure the DNS settings for this domain, use the
Cloudflare Dashboard. ```

Anyone know any news about this? Maybe since those TLDs are given out for
free, Cloudflare is using this as a sign of spammy users?

